# prefinished plywood



## woodman88 (Feb 24, 2011)

I have seen and heard of many people using half in prefinished plywood for drawersides but can't seem to locate it I am in central Ohio so if anyone can point me in the right direction it would be greatly appreciated


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

I use hard maple for drawer sides. With the cost of good grade plywood, the maple is cheaper. Some lumber yards carry drawer side lumber, which is 1/2". Usually pine.


----------



## willard324 (Feb 13, 2012)

hello,
This is my first post. I have been reading this site for months but your question is what made me finally make an account. 
I was at Woodwerks this weekend and they had what you are looking for at a decent price. It is in Columbus on 270 on the east side. If you have never been there it is great. Here is the website. http://www.woodwerks.com/
I don't know how long the cheaper price will last but I had trouble turning it down.


----------



## doncutlip (Aug 30, 2008)

Woodcraft carries drawer sides too. But like anything there, it's pricey.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Go to a commercial dealer. You can't get prefinished ply at general
purpose lumberyards. You have to go to a dealer who serves industry.

You may not have luck looking online. Get a B2B directory at your
local library and look up "plywood" and "lumber". You'll likely
find some commercial dealers in there you never heard of because
they don't advertise to the consumer market.


----------



## bobsmyuncle (Jan 12, 2011)

Frank Miller Lumber carries it in different thicknesses. They're on the Indiana side of the Ohio-Indiana line.

http://www.frankmiller.com/docs/FML_plywood_stocksheet.pdf

If you are near a major city, they might deliver it free of charge. They do here in Cincinnati as long as you wait for the next truck headed into town (usually every week).


----------



## woodman88 (Feb 24, 2011)

Thank you all I too usually use hard maple but I have a large kitchen cabinet job coming uo and wanted to use prefinished plywood to save time


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

Find out where your local cabinetmakers get their material. They will probably have whatever you need.


----------

